# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Беларусь едет на олимпиаду по футболу в Лондон!

## JAHolper

Молодёжная сборная Беларуси по футболу получила бронзовые медали на чемпионате Европы, проходившем в Дании, и пробилась на Олимпийские игры после победной игры с Чехией (1:0).

Победный гол был забит защитником - Егором Филипенко на 88-й минуте матча.

Олимпийские игры будут проходить в 2012 году в Лондоне.

----------


## JAHolper

*Видеозапись забитого мяча.*
Т.к. с ютуба видео удалили, залил видеозапись на форум. Смотрите вложение.

----------


## JAHolper

Молодежная сборная Беларуси U-21 возвращается в Беларусь завтра в Национальный аэропорт "Минск-2". Рейс В2-848 из Франкфурта в 18.05
Кто хочет - можете поздравить)

----------


## Akasey

видел гол, очень рад, и .... жыве БЕЛАРУСЬ!!!

----------


## JAHolper

Видеозапись встречи молодёжной сборной Беларуси по футболу в аэропорту "Минск".

----------


## Mouse

Хоть к футболу равнодушен, но новость приятная. Надеюсь, наши надерут буржуям опу))

----------

